# Grab Artwork From Mobile Devices With New Inksoft Image Uploader



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Inksoft recently added an industry first to its Design Studio online designer program. The upgraded Image Uploader now allows a customer to directly upload artwork or a photograph from mobile devices such as phones and tablets. 

Another innovation is the ability to upload raster images and convert them to use as artwork for screen printing. Once artwork is uploaded, colors can be added or removed to keep pricing in line with the customer’s budget. 

Finally, users can now choose from one of three versions. The complete version is for shops offering screen printing, direct to garment printing, and digital printing. The vector-enhanced version is formatted for vector or raster art while allowing you to modify the raster artwork to be useable for screen printing. The third version is vector only and will not allow customers to upload raster artwork. 

All improvements are designed to speed up workflow from design to finished product while allowing the customer to make many of the decisions about artwork that can take up so much time when done in person or on the phone. It also shows the customer how to save money by reducing or combining colors in a design.

This intuitive feature walks the customer through the art preparation process step by step. To see a demo video, go to Online Designer Software InkSoft Reengineered Image Uploader | InkSoft.

InkSoft is a software company that offers a comprehensive business suite including an online designer, ecommerce platform, and other business tools. For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at InkSoft | Online Designer & Business Software for Printers.


----------

